# Has anyone done smoked Crab or Lobster?



## cinnamonkc (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone has tried dmoked crab or lobster and how it turned out.


----------



## lawdog (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=185814

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=185812


----------



## walking dude (Apr 25, 2008)

look at lawdog.......someone knows how to do a search..........LOLOL


----------



## cinnamonkc (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the links.  Sounds like a lot of people asking but not really anyone doing.  I think if the shells were cracked it would work, I think I'll give it a try.  Maybe a surf and turf with my brisket  :0-)


----------



## downstatesmoker (May 22, 2008)

I've smoked lobster, tails and claws only.  Cut them off the critters, crack em, brine em and smoke em.  I'll post the brine I used a bit later (when I get home).  Hit me up if you have any questions.


----------



## bondvader (May 22, 2008)

Never did lobster but oysters on the half in the smoker come out REAL nice with cherry wood.


----------



## diesel (May 22, 2008)

i have grilled lobster... never smoked it.  enjoy the natural flavor tooooo much.  but heck .. go for it and let us all know.  all so some q view would be nice.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

KC - both are such rich seafood pieces that they should take to the smoke well. Maybe wrap bacon around the shells to give it some added bacony-goodness, as well as keep those jewels moist? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just my $0.02.


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 22, 2008)

BACON! Brilliant!!!!


----------



## lcruzen (May 22, 2008)

I've done both on a grill but not really smoked. They came out really good and juicey much to my surprise.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 5, 2008)

OK so it's been a bit longer than a day since I said I would post this.... Sorry.

Here is the recipe:
2 C Seafood Stock or Broth (I was lazy and used Chicken Stock)
1 C Honey (Clover Suggested)
1/2 C White Wine, Dry
1 TB Peanut Oil
1 TB Kosher Salt
1 tsp Stone Ground Mustard
2 tsp Thyme, dried and ground

Combine ingredients and bring to a boil.  Let cool and then brine between 2-4 hours (I marinaded for 4).

I used tails and claws, split the tails, crack the claws.  I smoked in the shell.  took roughly 4 hours at 225.  Used a mix of maple and oak.  Came out awesome!

Good luck.


----------



## voldaddy (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow, would love to see some Q-view of lobster and/or crab. I love both, but they are too expensive to experiment with, and I would cry if I ruined a nice 2 lb. Maine lobster.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 10, 2008)

I did these before I joind smoking meat forums so there are no pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I promised my wife next "special occasion" that I would smoke up some lobsters (one of the only smoked foods she likes).  I will take pics next time... with this economy it might be a while.....


----------

